# Burton Ambush vs. Ride Lasso



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I find burton ambushes to be incredibly soft. Having siad that they are a good boot if you want something that is very soft.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

It could be a weight thing, I do weigh 210.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

So I rode a pair of ambushes today, I retract my super soft statement. They feel soft when you are not strapped in but are very medium when strapped.


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

I ended up buying the Ambush boots but the instep was brutal on these things. The tongue just crushed the top of my foot. Don't know what Burton was thinking. So I went back and looked at the Lasso and Maysis, but K2 and Ride had the bright idea of putting their second BOA on the side of the boot in the exact spot that the winged high back on my Malavita bindings wraps around the boot. Knowing that winged high backs exist on bindings, the second BOA should have been placed on the other side of the boots. Seems like a no brainer to me, at least. In the end, I went with the Salomon Dialogue. They fit pretty nicely and their speedlace system is comparable to Burton's. Maybe a little nicer because of the locking switches.


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

JohnnyO83 said:


> I ended up buying the Ambush boots but the instep was brutal on these things. The tongue just crushed the top of my foot. Don't know what Burton was thinking. So I went back and looked at the Lasso and Maysis, but K2 and Ride had the bright idea of putting their second BOA on the side of the boot in the exact spot that the winged high back on my Malavita bindings wraps around the boot. Knowing that winged high backs exist on bindings, the second BOA should have been placed on the other side of the boots. Seems like a no brainer to me, at least. In the end, I went with the Salomon Dialogue. They fit pretty nicely and their speedlace system is comparable to Burton's. Maybe a little nicer because of the locking switches.


Couldn't agree more about the Ambush's. I bought last years model a couple weeks back and loved the boot but wow I could not keep my foot in them. I am a 7 - 7.5 and I had a size 8 Ambush. Killed my foot. So tempted to order them again and give them another shot but I just had a bad experience with the Burton Ruler Wide's so I am staying away from the speed zone laces.

Ride Lasso and K2 Maysis are my top two I will most likely order. Do you know about the flex for either?


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

They're both mid flex. Like 6. I would recommend the Salomon Dialogue. Basically an improved Burton speedlace system and they're really comfortable. No issues with crushed instep


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

JohnnyO83 said:


> They're both mid flex. Like 6. I would recommend the Salomon Dialogue. Basically an improved Burton speedlace system and they're really comfortable. No issues with crushed instep


Yea I was thinking about trying the Salomon Synapse wide in 7.5 if they make it. The worst part is the burton ruler wide was the only wider boot I could find in 7.5. Any other company that I would have luck with doesn't make half sizes till after 8. So I have to go with a size 8 likely.


----------



## Someoldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

I bought the Ambush boots in 2011 at a local shop after trying on about 10 different boots. Very comfy and they were very soft in my opinion. They were great for about the first 40 days of resort riding, then they packed out a lot and my heel really started slipping around in them and had to buy something new. I assumed this is just what you get for that price point of snowboard boot. They've probably changed a little since 2011 so maybe the newer models are more durable. Different boots for different folks I guess and totally subjective experience with them so take it for what it's worth. Good luck.





JohnnyO83 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm 5'10", 155lbs and ride a proto HD with Burton Malavita bindings. I want to learn some park this year and some ground tricks, but for the past 10 years, I have had fun bombing down groomers at the local east cost resorts.
> 
> ...


----------



## RidgeRider (Jan 12, 2015)

Only reason why I'd get burton over Ride is the shrinkage technology, where the outside foot print is a size smaller than the actually insole of the boot. So theoretically the size 12 is really an 11. This helps with overhang if you have a midwide board, or even a regular board.


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah they're great for that. But the instep crushing aspect is absolutely brutal. My feet were in agony. They eventually got cold because of loss of circulation. Instead of making wide versions of their boots, they need to start makin instep taller. I do not have oddly shaped feet either. Burton boots are the first piece of footwear that I have ever tried that caused this problem


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

Couldn't agree with this more ^

Burton boots are the only boots I've ever had an issue with as far as size.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

aholeinthewor2d said:


> Yea I was thinking about trying the Salomon Synapse wide in 7.5 if they make it. The worst part is the burton ruler wide was the only wider boot I could find in 7.5. Any other company that I would have luck with doesn't make half sizes till after 8. So I have to go with a size 8 likely.


Salomon Synapse Wide Snowboard Boots 2015 | evo

Pretty easy google search will tell you that they make the synapse in 7.5 and there's 1 left at evo.com


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

Yea I realized after posting that I remembered seeing it in a 7.5. I don't like the boot so I haven't tried it. Waiting for 3 pairs of boots now all size 8

Ride Lasso
Ride Jackson
K2 Maysis


----------



## SickTrickz96 (Jan 1, 2015)

JohnnyO83 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm 5'10", 155lbs and ride a proto HD with Burton Malavita bindings. I want to learn some park this year and some ground tricks, but for the past 10 years, I have had fun bombing down groomers at the local east cost resorts.
> 
> ...


Wow you are soooooo much like myself

I ride a never summer proto ct 157 with burton malivita bindings, and I use the burton ambush boots

I absolutely love these boots, this is my third season of hard riding on them and I'm about to buy another pair because I love them so much and I've pretty much worn them out. I ride 4-5 days a week though

They will provide enough support bombing down the hill, I have. A speed app on my phone and I've been able to go just under 60 mph with no problems

Personally I think they fit excellent with the malivita sand the proto, and there soft enough to play around in the park hitting small/med sized jibs and jumps

Where do you ride on the east coast?


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

Ontario. I have a pass at Mount st Louis . Pretty small, but it's the best around! The board and bindings are great. The Salomon boots are breaking in nicely too.


----------



## Lewis (Jan 18, 2015)

JohnnyO83 said:


> I ended up buying the Ambush boots but the instep was brutal on these things. The tongue just crushed the top of my foot. Don't know what Burton was thinking. So I went back and looked at the Lasso and Maysis, but K2 and Ride had the bright idea of putting their second BOA on the side of the boot in the exact spot that the winged high back on my Malavita bindings wraps around the boot. Knowing that winged high backs exist on bindings, the second BOA should have been placed on the other side of the boots. Seems like a no brainer to me, at least. In the end, I went with the Salomon Dialogue. They fit pretty nicely and their speedlace system is comparable to Burton's. Maybe a little nicer because of the locking switches.


This is exactly what happened with me - I took the plunge and got a pair and although I love how light they are one day the instep was killing me too. The top of the arch of my foot was killing me. Had to stop riding that day. That said it was my first week in a pair and once I put some thicker socks on it seemed to be okay. 

But yeah, Its obviously more common than I thought!


----------

